
The Plot Against Birmingham - fanf2
https://unherd.com/2020/09/the-plot-against-mercia/
======
082349872349872
Politicians often attempt to smear an economy evenly across a polity. This may
have worked in agricultural times, but in technological seems
counterproductive. The mechanisms in this article would argue that transfer
payments would be superior: allowing further growth in the growing areas, and
subsidising the shrinking areas out of the resulting larger pie. However, that
approach has its own detractors.

